# is it that easy??



## normskib (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

I have just been offered a job in canada and very excited.

Parallel to this offer we will just be starting our emmigration process.

The company believe that the job offer they will provide and the proof that i am a specialist for the position, which a canadian cannot fill should allow me to get a work permit at the entry into canada, apparently another guy from the uk had no problems at all, is it that easy?

They want me to start in sept 

I will be travelling with my wife and small child so dont want to take any chances? Anyone got any views.

Thanks

Norman


----------



## elmotto (Jul 19, 2008)

*is it that easy???*

We have just completed the work visa process and we move to Canada in 4 weeks. Firstly your potential employer needs to apply to the labour market and if they feel you are not taking the job of a Canadian they will issue a positive opinion and a number. They then send your employer a letter and he forwards it to you to send to the Canadian high commission. 
You can download the applications at the Canadian high commission web site. Download them ASAP and start filling out now until the other letter comes.
You DONT send them your passport only a copy of everyone travellings photo page in the passport.
Make sure you get the fees correct and your wife/partner can apply for an open work visa if necessary(it's too late once you are there). If you have children apply for study permits at the same time (also available for download at high commission site)
Our permits too six weeks and i know they are really busy so September may be hard but GOOD LUCK and stay positive!
Regards
Louise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

I really wouldn't leave the work permit until you try to enter Canada. Take a look at the website Louise mentioned (Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada) where you can find the official explanations of what's needed as well as most of the application forms to fill out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## elmotto (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi 
It's Louise again, Bev is so right it's too late once you are in the country because you need to be out of Canada for the process to happen. You can't do a lot in a short space of time without a positive Labour Market opinion (LMO) so get going
Regards Louise


----------

